# Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte demnächst in meinem Haus im Wohnzimmer neue Stromkabel verlegen, bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich auch direkt Netzwerkkabel verlegen für das Internet.

Folgende Ausgangslage:

-Im Flur steht mein Unitymedia-Router (Connect Box) mit 4 Netzwerkkabelanschlüssen
-400 Mbit/s Geschwindigkeit (412 Mbit/s laut Speedtests)
-im hinteren Teil des Wohnzimmers habe ich meinen PC stehen der Internet per Kabel braucht
-beim Fernseher brauche ich 3 mal Internet per Kabel (PS4 und  Xbox zum zocken, Fernseher für Netflix UHD-Inhalte und so)


Da ich mich da nicht so auskenne:

Was für Kabel verlege ich da bzw. wie verkabel ich das ganze am besten? Brauche ich etwa mehrere Kabel?

Speed sollte natürlich soviel wie möglich ankommen (idealerweise Full Speed), beim PC auf alle Fälle die volle Geschwindigkeit fürs Usenet.


Und Frage Nr. 2:

Kann ich ein normales Netzwerkkabel in den Router einstecken, zum Fernseher verlegen und dort Xbox+PS4 mit einem Y-Stecker anschließen?
Da beide Geräte nie gleichzeitig laufen, könnte so doch das jeweilige Gerät das gerade in Benutzung  ist das Netzwerkkabel alleine nutzen als wäre es direkt angeschlossen ohne Y-Stecker, oder?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich am besten noch 1 Netzwerkkabelanschluss am Router brauche um einen Wlan-Repeater im Obergeschoss anzuschließen (im Obergeschoss reicht mir Wlan völlig aus).

Also mein Plan zusammengefasst:

-1 Netzwerkkabelanschluss am Modem für den Wlan-Repeater im Obergeschoss
-1 Netzwerkkabelanschluss am Modem für den PC im Wohnzimmer
-1 Netzwerkkabelanschluss am Modem für den Fernseher im Wohnzimmer
-1 Netzwerkkabelanschluss am Modem für Xbox One+PS4 per Y-Stecker angeschlossen

Frage Nr. 3 (letzte Frage):

Ändert sich an der Geschwindigkeit der Übertragung etwas wenn das Kabel länger oder kürzer ist?
Ich müsste vom Flur ins Wohnzimmer sicherlich so ca. 20-30 m lange Kabel haben (soll ja auch ordentlich unter Putz verlegt werden und nicht kreuz und quer durch den Raum).


Dankeschön schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Für deine Belange reicht theoretisch ein normales CAT5e-Kabel. Da aber hochwertige CAT6-S/FTP-Kabel so gut wie dasselbe kosten sollte man hier gleich auf solche setzen da man dann für die Zukunft erst mal ausgesorgt hat. CAT6-Kabel können bis 100m Kabellänge bis zu 10 GBit/s übertragen.

Wie viele Kabel du brauchst hängt davon ab welche Bedingungen du vorfindest - du kannst beliebig viele verlegen. Du kannst entweder Kabel direkt vom Router an die Zielgeräte legen oder ein Kabel vom Router weg auf eine "Verteilstelle" und dort per Switch auf mehrere Kabel aufteilen.

Zur 2. Frage:
Bei Y-Steckern funktioniert in der Regel immer nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig da die sich ja einen Kabelstrang teilen. Wenn mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig über ein Kabel laufen sollen benötigst du wie oben erwähnt einen Switch. Die kann man aber auch nachträglich für wenige Euro nachrüsten.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Also müsste ich vom Router ins Wohnzimmer 3 Kabel verlegen?! Dort würde ich dann Netzwerkdosen in der Wand installieren. Eine Dose mit 2 Anschlüssen beim Fernseher und eine Anschlussdose beim PC

-Kabel 1 hat Full-Speed und geht zum PC
-Kabel 2 hat Full-Speed und geht zum Fernseher
-Kabel 3 hat Full-Speed und geht zu Xbox+PS4. Hierbei hat aber immer nur eines der beiden Geräte Internet (sind ja eh nie gleichzeitig an)

Ist das so richtig?

Habe irgendwas gelesen das es mit Y-Stecker maximal 100 Mbit/s an Internet-Speed geben würde, bin aus den ganzen Infos aber nicht schlau geworden.

Und kann ich die 3 Kabel mit Kabelbinder bündeln damit ich sie besser verlegen kann oder stören die 3 Kabel sich dann gegenseitig (auch wenn sie abgeschirmt sind)?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Kannst ruhig mit Kabelbindern arbeiten....wenn die sich wirklich stören würden hätten diverse Firmen/Bürogebäude echt Probleme


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Du kannst auch nur ein Kabel ins Wohnzimmer legen, dort nen 5er Switch hinstellen (1 rein, 4 raus) und du hast 4 parallel betreibbare Gigabit-Anschlüsse. 
Wie dus machst ist technisch egal, es muss nur immer eine direkte Verbindung vom Router zum Zielgerät geben.

Wie viele MBit du schieben kannst ist immer von dem Teil der Kette abhängig der die kleine Spezifikation hat.
Beispiel: Du verbindest deinen Router über ein Cat6-Kabel zu einem GB-Switch und von da an zu den Zielgeräten.
Die Kabel können 10.000 MBit, der Switch kann 1000 MBit. Also kommen maximal 1000 an.

Nutzt du statt einem Switch ein Y-Adapter der nur 100 MBit kann kommen entsprechend nur 100 an - dann limitiert der Adapter den Rest.
Persönlich würde ich wann immer möglich keine Y-Adapter verwenden. Die Dinger machen mehr Probleme als einem lieb ist wenn man Pech hat einfach weil die Dinger nur eine rein elektrische Verbindung herstellen und nicht wie ein Switch den Datentransport tatsächlich verwalten/organisieren. Da ein ganz guter Gigabit-Switch heute keine 20€ mehr kostet (TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch: Amazon.de: Elektronik) ist das immer die bessere Wahl. Zusätzlicher Vorteil: Die Geräte am Switch können alle auch _untereinander_ kommunizieren, das regelt ein solcher Switch auch.


Zu den Kabeln: Wenn du hochwertige Kabel kaufst, wie gesagt CAT6 mit S/FTP-Schirmung, kannste (abgesehen von hart abknicken) damit machen was du willst. Die Schirmung dieser Kabel ist so gut dass sich da nichts mehr gegenseitig beeinflusst.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Hmm ok, danke nochmal euch beiden.

Also das mit den 100 Mbit über den Y-Stecker ist doof, wollte aber eigentlich keinen Switch haben weil dann noch 1 Gerät mehr hinterm Fernseher liegt und auch noch 1 Steckdose mehr belegt wird (hab da schon genug belegt mit Ambiente Licht, Xbox, PS4, Fernseher, PS3, Xbox 360, Denon AV-Receiver). Brauche also so schon 7 Steckdosen und mit Switch bräuchte ich dann sogar 8 Steckdosen    :-/


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Also ob du jetzt ne 7er, ne 8er oder ne 10er Steckerleiste kaufst sollte recht wurscht sein, oder? 
Hat dann sogar den Vorteil dass du die ganzen Geräte allesamt vom Netz trennen kannst per Schalterleiste - dann haste auch keinen unnötigen Stromverbrauch beim nichtstun (bei so vielen Geräten summiert sich der Idle-/Standbyverbrauch schnell).


----------



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Geht mir eher um den sowieso schon großen Kabelsalat hinterm Fernseher:

-3 Kabel von Xbox One (Strom, Netzwerk, HDMI)
-3 Kabel von PS4 (Strom, Netzwerk, HDMI)
-2 Kabel von Xbox 360 (Strom, HDMI)
-2 Kabel von PS3 (Strom, HDMI)
-Kabel vom Samsung TV zur One Connect-Box hinter dem TV-Regal
-USB-Verlängerungskabel von TV One Connect-Box zur Vorderseite vom Regal
-Stromkabel von der Ambiente-Beleuchtung
-Stromkabel vom Denon-AV Receiver

Also roundabout 14 Kabel+ zugehörige Netzteile bzw. One Connect-Box, da würde ich mir halt gerne noch den Switch+Netzteil mit Kabel sparen ^^


Aber mal ne andere Variante:

Was ist wenn ich den Switch im Flur neben den Router mache?
Dann hätte ich ja mehr Netzwerkanschlüsse zur Verfügung und könnte das eine Kabel das von Router zum TV geht an beiden Seiten mittels Y-Stecker anschließen. Somit hängen dann auf 1 Kabel 2 Geräte (Xbox+PS4) an 2 Netzwerkanschlüssen vom Router. Somit müssten ich doch dann volle Geschwindigkeit bekommen wenn ich PS4 bzw. Xbox One benutze, oder?

Kabel 2 ist dann direkt zum TV und Kabel 3 direkt zum PC. Kabel 4 fürs Obergeschoss.

Könnte das klappen?!

P.S.: Ergänzung!!!

Wenn ich den Switch wirklich hinter dem Fernseher hätte, könnte ich dann mit 1 Netzwerkkabel vom Router in den Switch gehen und von dort mit 3 Kabel auf TV+Xbox+PS4 und alle 3 Geräte hätten volle Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich den Switch im Flur neben den Router mache?


Dann haste neben den ganzen Anschlüssen vom Router halt noch mehr an der Position. 



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Switch wirklich hinter dem Fernseher hätte, könnte ich dann  mit 1 Netzwerkkabel vom Router in den Switch gehen und von dort mit 3  Kabel auf TV+Xbox+PS4 und alle 3 Geräte hätten volle  Geschwindigkeit?


Ja. Genau das ist der Sinn eines Switches. 

Natürlich haben alle Geräte _insgesamt _dann 1000 MBit. Sprich wenn 3 Geräte gleichzeitig fordern bekommt jedes Gerät 333 MBit, wollen zwei Geräte nichts und eines will Daten hat dieses die vollen 1000. Da du aber ohnehin "nur" rund 400 hast vom Router aus ist das praktisch egal für dich.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Ok, habs jetzt glaube ich verstanden 

Werde dann wohl 2 Kabel verlegen vom Flur zu TV und zum PC und beim TV einen kleinen Switch einsetzen (gibts eigentlich auch Switches mit weniger als 5 Ports damits noch etwas kompakter wird)?

Habe vorhin gelesen das empfohlen wird Cat. 7-Kabel zu verlegen weil die weniger empfindlich und langlebiger wären als Cat. 5 oder 6-Kabel (und zukunftssicherer).
Ich könnte doch einfach Cat. 7-Kabel verlegen und die Cat. 6-Dosen einbauen damit ich keine anderen Stecker brauche, richtig? Vom Speed würde das ja voll ausreichen denke ich und 100m Cat. 7-Kabel kostet ja nur ca. 45 Euro


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch Switches mit weniger als 5 Ports damits noch etwas kompakter wird?


Nicht wirklich - aber keine Sorge, der 5er ist schon nicht viel größer als ne Kippenschachtel 



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Habe vorhin gelesen das empfohlen wird Cat. 7-Kabel zu verlegen weil die  weniger empfindlich und langlebiger wären als Cat. 5 oder 6-Kabel (und  zukunftssicherer).



CAT7 ist so ne Sache. Ja, die Kabel sind nochmal etwas besser - Problem: die häuslichen Anschlüsse an den Kabelenden ("RJ45") sind dem nicht mehr gewachsen. Sprich ein CAT7-Kabel ist wunderbar - aber auch nicht schneller/besser als ein CAT6 wenn ein RJ45-Anschluss dran ist. Das sind sozusagen Mogelpackungen.

Um einen Vorteil von CAT7 zu haben (bis 40 GBit/s) brauchts GG45-Anschlüsse, und die sind auf absehbare Zeit nur in der Industrie üblich.

Kurz: Ja, du kannst CAT7-Kabel verlegen und sie an deine (CAT6)RJ45-Dosen klemmen. Es funktioniert - nur bringts nix.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Das es geschwindigkeitsmäßig nichts bringt, ist mir klar. Hab nur gelesen das die Cat. 7-Kabel auch  langlebiger,besser abgeschirmt und robuster sind, deshalb dachte ich ist es besser dieses zu verlegen.
Und wenn man mal aufrüsten möchte in vielen Jahren, kann ich ja einfach die Dosen tauschen gegen welche mit dem GG45-Anschluss dachte ich mir.

Aber danke schonmal für deine Mühen, hat mich viel weitergebracht. Ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Das es geschwindigkeitsmäßig nichts bringt, ist mir klar. Hab nur gelesen das die Cat. 7-Kabel auch  langlebiger,besser abgeschirmt und robuster sind



Besser geschrimt ja, langlebiger/robuster nein. CAT-Kabel haben wenn sie mal verlegt sind keinen Verschleiß mehr. Die kannste 100 Jahre liegen lassen und benutzen. Nach vielen jahren wird die Ummantelung ggf. spröde so dass man sie nicht unbedingt neu verlegen kann aber das wars auch schon. Da fließen auch keine nennenswerte Ströme so dass den Litzen auch nichts passiert. Ich meine sieh dir die ganzen uralten Klingeldrähte an die in Wohnungen seit etlichen jahrzehnten liegen. Das war TwistedPair Level 1, sozusagen "CAT1" auch wenns nie so hieß. Die funktionieren heute noch genauso wie im 2. Weltkrieg... man munkelt, die telekom nutzt sowas heute noch um Internet in ländliche Regionen zu bringen


----------



## Lucky_Dani (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Aber damit habe ich doch Recht, oder?

"Und wenn man mal aufrüsten möchte (oder muss) in vielen Jahren, kann ich ja einfach die Dosen tauschen gegen welche mit dem GG45-Anschluss"


----------



## Pu244 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Der Entscheidende Punkt ist, dass keiner weiß, wie es im Endkundenbereich nach 10 GBit  weitergehen soll. Der Netzwerkstandard ist unklar und muß erst noch geschaffen werden, die heutigen 40 GBit Karten sind zu teuer, für Endkunden muß eine billigere Lösung her. Keiner kennt die maximale Reichweite, es kann sein, dass man 100GBit auf 100m prügelt, es kann aber auch früher schluß sein (im Gespräch sind 30m). Es kann sein, dass gute CAT8 Kabel zwingend vorausgesetzt werden, es kann aber auch sein, das weniger gute Kabel (CAT 7 bzw. CAT 7A), wie bei 10GBit weniger weit reichen oder mmit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit laufen.

Zum Thema 10 GBit
-die vollen 100m bekommt man nur mit CAT6A heraus.
-mit CAT6 kommt man 55m weit.
- mit geschirmten CAT5 Kabeln kommt man 45m weit
-mit ungeschirmten CAT5 Kabeln kommt man 22m weit.

Das alles sind Mindestwerte, für Kabel, die benachbart verlegt werden. Je nach Bedingungen kann auch deutlich mehr drin sein (besonders bei CAT6 und CAT5 UTP). Bei den Längen geht man von 2x5m Patchkabel und den Rest Verlegekabel aus, wird nur Patchkabel verwendet, dann schrumpfen die Reichweiten.

Bei längeren Installationen, mit schlechteren Kabeln, können moderne 10 GBit Karten die Leistung drosseln, um dennoch die volle Reichweite zu haben. Bei CAT5 sind dann 100m bei 2,5GBit und 5GBit bei CAT6, mit ebenfalls 100m, drin. (es gilt der Absatz eins drüber)

Ob man jetzt in CAT8 Kabel investieren soll, hängt vorallem davon ab, wie schwer sie zu verlegen sind. Wenn das in sehr kurzer Zeit erledigt ist und die Kabel nicht sonderlich lang sind, dann kann man problemlos CAT5 oder CAT6 Kabel verwenden. Wenn es jedoch ein Kraftakt ist oder man sogar extra Handwerker kommen lassen muß, dann ist möglichst CAT8 angesagt.

Ob es sich lohnt, weiß man immer erst hinterher. Allerdings haben sich bei den Amis viele geärgert, dass sie billige CAT3 Kabel genommen haben, welches für 10 MBit völlig ausreichte, dann allerdings bei 100MBit teure Spezialnetzwerkkarten benötigte, während die CAT5 Kabel knapp 30 Jahre später für 2,5 bis 10GBit gut sind.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Ich würde dann wohl am ehesten Cat.7-Kabel verlegen, ein Arbeitskollege ist selbstständiger Elektriker und könnte mir 100 Meter Cat. 7-Kabel für ~30 € Einkaufspreis bestellen.
Cat. 7a-Kabel kann er leider nicht besorgen, 100 Meter kosten online ca. 60 €.

Die Länge des verlegten Kabels dürfte so auf 20-25 Meter hinauslaufen (großzügig geschätzt).

Sollte man den Mehrpreis investieren in das Cat. 7a-Kabel oder alleine schon weil der Preis top ist das Cat. 7-Kabel nehmen (was ja definitiv auch nicht schlecht ist)?


----------



## dressler18 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Ehrliche Meinung: 

1. Was will man mit 10 Gbit oder irgendwann in Zukunft wenn unsere Autos schon schweben oder dergleichen mit 40 gbit vor allem, Zuhause?? Selbst in ferner Zukunft wird das way to oversized sein oder mein Horizont ist beschränkt - ich kann mir jedenfalls keinen vernünftigen Einsatzzweck vorstellen. Oder wir streamen dann mit 128k Auflösung die einem die Augen ausbrennt wenn nicht die passende Fernsehbrille aufhat 
2. Die Schirmung von nem Aluhut reicht für Zuhause allemal außer du betreibst riesige Industiremaschinen in deinem Wohzimmer die dementsprechend EMI/RFI ausstrahlen....

Wenn du günstig ans Cat 7 kommt nimm das sonst nimm eben ein Hundsnormales Cat6 Kabel die wirst ja nicht ein 5 Stöckiges Gebäude haben wo ein Kabel länger als 60-70 Meter sein muss?  Spar die das Geld und kauf dir dafür dafür hochwertigere Netzwerkhardware, die dann auch die volle Leistung durch die Kabel jagen kann.


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Cat7 Kabel kann man nehmen, wenn man die Kabel unterputz im Haus verlegt. Wenn es in 10 Jahren denn auch mal Cat7 Stecker und Buchsen gibt, die im Haushalt erschwinglich sind, dann tauscht man diese aus ohne den Wände aufreißen zu müssen. In allen anderen Fällen bringen Cat7 keine Vorteile. Natürlich kann man sie verlegen. Und wenn sie gleich viel kosten wie Cat6 greif zu.

Erwähnte Y-Adapter brauchst du dann aber zwei Stück, einen im Wohnzimmer und einen am Router. Die funktionieren folgendermaßen:
In einem Netzwerkkabel sind 8 Adern. Für 1G braucht man alle 8, für 100M reichen 4. Der Adapter teilt also die einen 4 Adern zum ersten Gerät auf, die anderen 4 zum zweiten Gerät, und schickt sie dann über ein einziges Kabel zum Router. Dort dann wieder das gleiche Spiel.
Rein hypothetisch: du willst Daten von der XBox auf die PS4 übertragen. Dann wandern die Daten über das Kabel zum Router, der schickt sie an den anderen Port, und dann geht es im gleichen Kabel wieder zurück. Wenn du einen Switch hast, der auch entsprechend Intelligenz hat, der wird die Daten direkt weiterleiten, ohne das Kabel zum Router und dessen Kapazität zu beanspruchen.

Dann lieber ein Kabel vom Router ins Wohnzimmer, dort ein Switch und daran alle Geräte anschließen. Ethernet ist nicht umsonst eine Sterntopologie


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Ich würde dann wohl am ehesten Cat.7-Kabel verlegen, ein Arbeitskollege ist selbstständiger Elektriker und könnte mir 100 Meter Cat. 7-Kabel für ~30 € Einkaufspreis bestellen.



Nimm die. Das istn sehr guter Preis und die nächsten 20 Jahre haste damit garantiert Ruhe (eher 40 Jahre^^).
Du hast zwar keinen Vorteil von CAT7 gegenüber CAT6 aber zu dem preis wär man ja blöd die nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Ziehe die Leitungen wenn möglich durch ein Installationsrohr(M16 oder M20),damit hast du für die Zukunft ausgesorgt beim nachrüsten.
Habe bei mir im Haus vor 20 Jahren schon alle Telefon/TV Anschlüsse im Rohr verlegt,das spätere umrüsten auf Cat7 war damit kein Problem.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Sollte man den Mehrpreis investieren in das Cat. 7a-Kabel oder alleine schon weil der Preis top ist das Cat. 7-Kabel nehmen (was ja definitiv auch nicht schlecht ist)?



Wenn du es selbst verlegst und es nicht soviel Mühe macht, dann nimm das CAT7 Kabel. CAT8 wäre dann interessant, wenn du z.B. die Kabel unter putz verlegen würdest und man dann die ganzen Wände aufreißen muß, dann könnte es sein, dass du dir 2030 in den Arsch beißt.



dressler18 schrieb:


> 1. Was will man mit 10 Gbit oder irgendwann in Zukunft wenn unsere Autos schon schweben oder dergleichen mit 40 gbit vor allem, Zuhause?? Selbst in ferner Zukunft wird das way to oversized sein oder mein Horizont ist beschränkt - ich kann mir jedenfalls keinen vernünftigen Einsatzzweck vorstellen. Oder wir streamen dann mit 128k Auflösung die einem die Augen ausbrennt wenn nicht die passende Fernsehbrille aufhat



Dein Horizont ist beschränkt, das ist alles.

Als ISDN in den 80ern Entwickelt wurde, dachte man das würde für die Ewigkeit reichen (entsprechend hat man die Infrastruktur nicht erweiterbar gemacht). Aus deren Sicht war das völlig Gerechtfertigt, mit ISDN kann man pro Sekunde 8 Seiten Text übertragen, wer kann so schnell lesen, auch die Onlineausgabe der PCGH wäre nach damaligen Maßstäben in 30sec drunten gewesen, 1 Minute wenn Grafiken drin wären. Auch große Downloads waren problemlos möglich, die größten Festplatten waren mit einem Kanal in unter einer Stunde drunten (um das heute zu schaffen bräuchte man 32GBit/sec !), eine 720KB Diskette (die Blu Ray jener Zeit) war in 1,5 min drunten. Heute würden nur wenige sagen, dass ISDN absolut ausreichend ist und man nicht mehr als 64 KBit/sec braucht. Um Fair zu sein: ISDN war mehr als ein Jahrzehnt pfeilschnell, allerdings war es gut, dass dann DSL kam.

Was wir 2030 nutzen werden, kann keiner sagen (mal abgesehen von den obligatorischen paar [duzend?] TB, die Spiele dann groß sind), nur eines ist sicher: es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



dressler18 schrieb:


> 1. Was will man mit 10 Gbit oder irgendwann in Zukunft wenn unsere Autos schon schweben oder dergleichen mit 40 gbit vor allem, Zuhause?? Selbst in ferner Zukunft wird das way to oversized sein oder mein Horizont ist beschränkt - ich kann mir jedenfalls keinen vernünftigen Einsatzzweck vorstellen.


Sagte Bill Gates in den 70ern nicht mal "Niemand braucht mehr als 640 kB Speicher"?

In den nächsten 10 Jahren wird man mit einem GBit sicherlich noch gut bedient sein, da derzeit erst einmal die Internetverbindungen limitieren. Für größere Datenmengen ist Flashspeicher ebenfalls noch zu teuer. Innerhalb des Heimnetzwerks reicht 1 Gb für _normale_ Anwendungen auch noch dicke aus.
Spannend wird es dann, wenn 125 MB/s nicht mehr ausreichen - solche Datenmengen kann ich mir fürs private Umfeld noch nicht vorstellen, aber ich ging vor 20 Jahren auch noch nicht davon aus, dass man mal mehr als 100GB brauchen könnte. Von daher wäre ich mit Prognosen jenseits der 10 Jahre vorsichtig 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: kleine Anekdote: im Test von Baldur's Gate vor 20 Jahren mokierten die Tester, dass das Spiel bei einer Vollinstallation ganze 2,5GB belegte, was damals durchaus mal der Hälfte einer normalen Festplatte entsprach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Sagte Bill Gates in den 70ern nicht mal "Niemand braucht mehr als 640 kB Speicher"?



Nein, hatter nie gesagt (das ist ein urbaner Mythos).
Trotzdem stimmt das Prinzip dahinter ja schon. Der Punkt ist nur, dass Netzwerkbandbreiten verglichen mit Rechenleistung und Speichermengen extrem langsam steigen. Von rund 100 auf rund 1000 kBit/s (ISDN zu DSL) brauchte Deutschland rund 10 Jahre. Weitere 10 Jahre später versucht die Regierung krampfhaft 50.000er Leitungen zu etablieren. In 10 Jahren sind wir dann mit Glück beim flächendeckenden Gigabit angekommen, weitere 10 Jahre später vielleicht bei 10 Gigabit. Wenns richtig gut läuft ist dann also 2035-2040 (ich vermute aufgrund langsamer werdenden Sprüngen eher 2050+). Bis dahin braucht man sich selbst mit CAT6 noch keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, hatter nie gesagt (das ist ein urbaner Mythos).
> Trotzdem stimmt das Prinzip dahinter ja schon. Der Punkt ist nur, dass Netzwerkbandbreiten verglichen mit Rechenleistung und Speichermengen extrem langsam steigen. Von rund 100 auf rund 1000 kBit/s (ISDN zu DSL) brauchte Deutschland rund 10 Jahre. Weitere 10 Jahre später versucht die Regierung krampfhaft 50.000er Leitungen zu etablieren. In 10 Jahren sind wir dann mit Glück beim flächendeckenden Gigabit angekommen, weitere 10 Jahre später vielleicht bei 10 Gigabit. Wenns richtig gut läuft ist dann also 2035-2040 (ich vermute aufgrund langsamer werdenden Sprüngen eher 2050+). Bis dahin braucht man sich selbst mit CAT6 noch keine Gedanken zu machen.



Hast du nicht eine 500MBit Leitung?

Von daher wird es bei dir schon mit einer Verdoppelung knapp, da man bei 1000BASE-T nicht über 930MBit netto rauskommt. Die flächendeckende Versorgung hat eben nicht soviel mit der Versorgung des Durchschnitts zutun, da dort immer nur ein Minimum gemacht wird. 10 GBit wird ein Thema, wenn die Glasfaser- und Kabelanbieter ihre Gegenoffensive zu G.Fast starten, da sollten sie nicht mit weniger als GBit/sec kommen und das möglichst bald.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht eine 500MBit Leitung?



Ja, damit bin ich aber im Bundesdurchschnitt die absolute Ausnahme.
Bei mir liegen nicht mal LAN-Kabel (weil die nachträgliche Verlegung hier sehr aufwendig wäre), ich drücke die 500 MBit aktuell erfolgreich per WLAN durch zwei Betonwände. 

Es geht aber auch nicht nur um die verfügbare Netzgeschwindigkeit sondern auch darum wozu man das braucht. Ich meine ich hab die 500er weil ichn verdammter Nerd bin, brauchen tue ich die nicht. Die 3x im Jahr wo ich dann mit STEAM mit über 60 MB/s (MegaBYTE) runterladen kann sind schön aber nicht notwendig. Die restlichen >360 Tage im Jahr würde auch ne 50er Leitung locker reichen.

Wozu sollte man Bandbreiten von 1 GBit/s und mehr die nächsten jahre benötigen wenn man keine sehr spezielle Anwendung hat? Du kannst auf 3 Geräten gleichzeitig nen UHD-Stream schauen, aabei noch surfen und gleichzeitig auf 5 Handys Updates ziehen. Dann haste deine Gigabit-Leitung wenns hoch kommt zu 10-20% ausgelastet. Verstehste was ich meine?
Bis man das Gigabit wirklich BRAUCHT müsste man schon 8K-RAW-Streams schauen können, und da sind wir noch weit, weit entfernt.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wozu sollte man Bandbreiten von 1 GBit/s und mehr die nächsten jahre benötigen wenn man keine sehr spezielle Anwendung hat? Du kannst auf 3 Geräten gleichzeitig nen UHD-Stream schauen, aabei noch surfen und gleichzeitig auf 5 Handys Updates ziehen. Dann haste deine Gigabit-Leitung wenns hoch kommt zu 10-20% ausgelastet. Verstehste was ich meine?
> Bis man das Gigabit wirklich BRAUCHT müsste man schon 8K-RAW-Streams schauen können, und da sind wir noch weit, weit entfernt.



Ich erinnere mich an dieses allmächtige DSL Gefühl, das sich mit unglaublichen 768KBits eingestellt hat, man war das schnell. Dann ein 6 Jahre später mit unglaublichen 16MBit, da konnte man ganze 20 Filme gleichzeitig übertragen (wenn man es denn wollte) und hatte noch Reserven, um normal zu surfen. Meine güte, war ich schnell unterwegs, die Frage, wofür man das denn bräuchte, verflüchtigte sich, als GTA 4 erschienen ist, ich konnte es in 2h runterladen, während andere echt daran zu knabbern hatten. Als die Spiele dann immer mehr die Marke von 10GB überschritten, waren die 16MBit plötzlich nicht mehr Overkill, sondern richtig nützlich.

Ich vermute das wird genauso laufen, noch bist du Mr Hyperspeed, in 2 Jahren wird diese Geschwindigkeit dann immer noch flott sein und viele werden sie nehmen, da die Preise sinken. In 5 Jahren wird es die untere Geschwindigkeit sein und 10 Jahren wird man sich hier im Forum über diese Zumutung beklagen, so ist es immer gelaufen.

Was wir nutzen werden, das weiß ich nicht, sonst würde ich mir ein paar hübsche Patente sichern. Bisher wurde sämtliche Bandbreite jedoch erfolgreich zum Fenster rausgeschmissen und es ist nicht absehbar, dass sich das ändern wird.

PS: für einen 8K RAW stream brauch man 67GBit/sec, falls man 12Bit pro Farbkanal will (wennschon, dennschon).


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an dieses allmächtige DSL Gefühl, das sich mit unglaublichen 768KBits eingestellt hat, man war das schnell. Dann ein 6 Jahre später mit unglaublichen 16MBit, da konnte man ganze 20 Filme gleichzeitig übertragen (wenn man es denn wollte) und hatte noch Reserven, um normal zu surfen. Meine güte, war ich schnell unterwegs, die Frage, wofür man das denn bräuchte, verflüchtigte sich, als GTA 4 erschienen ist, ich konnte es in 2h runterladen, während andere echt daran zu knabbern hatten. Als die Spiele dann immer mehr die Marke von 10GB überschritten, waren die 16MBit plötzlich nicht mehr Overkill, sondern richtig nützlich.



Stimmt - da war aber auch die große Dotcom-Revolution im Hintergrund: Das Internet vergrößerte sich explosionsartig, Angebote brauchten in kurzer zeit massivst mehr Bandbreite (aus 3x3 Pixeln wurden HD-Bilder, aus 144p-Videos wurde FullHD und mehr). Das ist vorbei.
4K-UHD-Streams werden noch lange lange brauchen bis sie abgelöst werden und mit ner 50er Leitung streamste das locker. Die Datenmengen im Netz werden mehr, weil mehr Leute gleichzeitig solche Angebote nutzen, nicht weil die Angebote selbst mehr Bandbreite erfordern würden wie es vor 10-15 Jahren war.

Kurz: Die Kurve ist bereits stark abgeflacht. Wo damals DSL2000 sehr schnell war und 3 Jahre später sehr langsam ist jemand, der 2014 eine 50er Leitung hatte heute immer noch oben dabei und wird auch 2020 noch keinerlei Probleme im Alltag haben.

Gleiches passiert in anderen Bereichen. Wenn du vor 20 Jahren ne Festplatte gekauft hast war die 2 Jahre später winzig klein und voll sowieso. Und heute? Seit 5 Jahren hängen wir bei gefühlten 10TB pro HDD rum und für 99% aller Heimanwender reicht so ne Platte auch weitere 5 Jahre lang bis die voll ist. Bei CPUs oder ähnlichem das gleiche Spiel (ich hab jetzt seit 4 Jahren nen 5960X - vor 15 Jahren hätte ich da 3-4x aufgerüstet ). Die exponentiellen Wachstumszeiten die eine neue Technik in ihren jungen Jahren erlebt sind im Internetbereich einfach durch. Da kommt nix mehr was extrem schneller wird, da wird nur noch Verfügbarkeit und Usability erhöht.


----------



## chaotium (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Das einzigste was einigermaßen zukunftssicher ist, ist das Glasfaser


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

...aber nicht für im Haus zu verlegen. 
Das kannste machen wenns dafür häusliche Technik in der Masse gibt und Geschwindigkeiten weit über 10 GBit/s üblich sind. Also 2050 oder so. 

Die Infrastruktur wird ja ohnehin auf GF umgebaut (außer jetzt die Kupfertelekom in weiten Teilen halt). Bei mir sind auch nur noch ~2 km Koaxkabel da bis zum Verteiler der mit GF arbeitet.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurz: Die Kurve ist bereits stark abgeflacht. Wo damals DSL2000 sehr schnell war und 3 Jahre später sehr langsam ist jemand, der 2014 eine 50er Leitung hatte heute immer noch oben dabei und wird auch 2020 noch keinerlei Probleme im Alltag haben.



Bei dem Gemecker, dass man (nicht nur) hier im Forum über das 50MBit Ziel der Bundesregierung gehört hat, könnte man denken, dass die es mit dem 56k Modem verwechselt haben. Keine Probleme im Alltag ist natürlich Ansichtssache. Manch einer wird sich drüber aufregen, dass er 10 Stunden für das neueste 400GB Spiel braucht, andere stört das nicht. Manche werden Streaming in 8k und 200MBit genießen wollen, andere sind auch noch mit SD zufrieden.

Wenn man sparsam oder geizig ist, kann man auch mit der mobilen 1MBit Flat von O2 auskommen, die werde ich mir eventuell holen (aber nicht als Festnetzersatz).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gleiches passiert in anderen Bereichen. Wenn du vor 20 Jahren ne Festplatte gekauft hast war die 2 Jahre später winzig klein und voll sowieso. Und heute? Seit 5 Jahren hängen wir bei gefühlten 10TB pro HDD rum und für 99% aller Heimanwender reicht so ne Platte auch weitere 5 Jahre lang bis die voll ist. Bei CPUs oder ähnlichem das gleiche Spiel (ich hab jetzt seit 4 Jahren nen 5960X - vor 15 Jahren hätte ich da 3-4x aufgerüstet ). Die exponentiellen Wachstumszeiten die eine neue Technik in ihren jungen Jahren erlebt sind im Internetbereich einfach durch. Da kommt nix mehr was extrem schneller wird, da wird nur noch Verfügbarkeit und Usability erhöht.



Ein Großteil der Daten wurde per Streaming ins Internet verlagert, was auch ein Grund ist, warum die meisten nicht mehr HDD Platz benötigen, wohl aber schnellere Internetleitungen. Bisher hat sich immer bewahrheitet, dass die neuen Ressourcen zum Fenster rausgeschmissen wurden, so wie sie verfügbar waren. Dass die Verfügbarkeit, neuer Ressourcen, besonders bei den CPUs stark zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, wobei sich das zum Glück gebessert hat, von daher könnte bald auch eine neue CPU angesagt sein (zumindest bei mir, wobei der RAM gerade nicht billig ist).

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich auch diesmal recht habe, dass immer mehr Mainboards mit 10 Gbit Netzwerk ausgeliefert werden sollen, geht in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Daten wurde per Streaming ins Internet verlagert, was auch ein Grund ist, warum die meisten nicht mehr HDD Platz benötigen, wohl aber schnellere Internetleitungen.


Man schaue sich nur mal die Beilagen der PC-Zeitschriften von vor 15 Jahren an - da war es noch völlig normal, dass man die Treiber-CDs jahrelang aufhob, weil irgendwo DER Treiber für Gerät XY drauf war, man aber schlichtweg nicht eine Datei im zweistelligen MB-Bereich laden konnte / wollte. Oder dass man für das Heimnetz hier und da sogar einen eigenen Mirror betrieben hat.
Ich habe heutzutage jeden Monat Traffic im deutlich dreistelligen GB-Bereich, da ist es mir schlichtweg egal, wenn vier Kisten die gleichen Update-Dateien runterladen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe heutzutage jeden Monat Traffic im deutlich dreistelligen GB-Bereich, da ist es mir schlichtweg egal, wenn vier Kisten die gleichen Update-Dateien runterladen.


Ja, bei mir ists auch rund 1TB/Monat. Da ist aber auch tonnenweise Streamingzeug dabei (Frau nutzt Netflix und Prime und Twitch und...).
Bei 8 Stunden am Tag on-Time sind das rund 10 MBit/s im Schnitt an Download.


----------



## Stormado (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir ists auch rund 1TB/Monat. Da ist aber auch tonnenweise Streamingzeug dabei (Frau nutzt Netflix und Prime und Twitch und...).
> Bei 8 Stunden am Tag on-Time sind das rund 10 MBit/s im Schnitt an Download.



Richtig, daher ist es m.M.n. auch unsinnig, jetzt mehr als 200 MBit/s zu holen - außer es macht preislich keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe eine 100 MBit/s-Leitung per VDSL. Die volle Geschwindigkeit nutze ich so gut wie gar nicht. Da würden mir normal 16-25 MBit/s reichen. Nur wenn ich mal ein Spiel über Steam oder gekaufte Filme bei iTunes runterlade, sind 100 MBit/s echt gut. Selbst zu zwei oder zu dritt würde das locker reichen.

Ich selber kann mir zwar im Moment nicht vorstellen, wofür man in Zukunft großartig 10+ GBit/s braucht, vor allem weil eine 8K-Auflösung beim Streaming noch sehr lange brauchen wird, bis sich diese mal bei uns durchsetzt.


----------



## JoinRise (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Netzwerkkabel für Hausinstallation?*

Wenn es keine grossartigen Mehrkosten sind, kann man ruhig cat7 Kabel legen.Der Mehrwert ist natürlich eine andere Sache.Ich bezweifle das in den nächsten Jahren / Jahrzehnten so was gebraucht wird , und für die jenige die meinen das 4K oder gar 8K die Zukunft sind , schaut euch mal an wie lange es schon Geräte gibt die es unterstützen (4K) und dann die Angebote in 4K ( Bkuerays) mal aussen vorgelassen.Als privat Person sind die geschwingkeiten jenseits von 1GB nicht relevant ( Sieht toll auf dem Papier aus 😁 )


----------

